# PIXEL oder wie gehts das?



## daDom (21. November 2003)

Wie macht man solche Charaktere?


----------



## subzero (21. November 2003)

Hehe, am besten geht sowas mit Bleistifttool...

Aber du solltest schon ne skizze aufm Blattpapier machen


----------



## daDom (21. November 2003)

Hmmm ich würde ja behaupten, das ich das PS kenne, aber wo is das Bleistifttool?
Meinst du mit dem Werkzeugspitzen-tool?


----------



## ayin (21. November 2003)

http://tsugumo.swoo.net/tutorial/ 

evtl findest du da ein wenig basiswissen zum
thema pixeln


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. November 2003)

Der Bleistift ist im Submenü des Pinsels ( einfach mal auf seitlich verdrehte Dreieck klicken und plötzlich entdeckst Du neue Werkzeuge )!

Btw. Handbuch!


----------



## daDom (21. November 2003)

Hallo!
Wie ihr an meinem Avatar sehenh könnt hab ich schon ein wenig geschafft...

Wie lautet euer Urteil?

Ich finds für den Anfang ganz anständig!


----------



## subzero (21. November 2003)

Jupp is ok, allerdings naja der Mund ist etwas komisch


----------



## PEZ (21. November 2003)

als Anregung gedacht:
http://www.eboy.de/


----------



## Direwolf (22. November 2003)

Jo, an sich nicht schlecht. Find Pixelstyle klasse. Bin nur viel zu faul mal ein größeres bild zu machen. Ich find den Avatar drollig. Lass den Mund so.


----------



## daDom (22. November 2003)

@Direwolf: danke, freut mich!

Hab jetzt den ganzen körper, aber leider ist der zu gross für tutorials.de


----------

